# Does looking for medical information on the web freak you out??



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

I've been trying to look up medical information about urinary tract infections on the web and its starting to freak me out. The more I find the more convinced I am that I have something awful. I know its irrational and I'm not trained to understand anatomy or health care, but there is so much information on the web its hard to know what could be something I have. I know you're not supposed to self-diagnose...but its so tempting.If only I could see my doctor when I needed to and not have to live with the symptoms for a week I'd fell better.Does anyone else do this??


----------



## Coggie (Dec 28, 2000)

I could easily convince myself that I have some deadly disease from reading a lot of ambiguity online.The best bet is to see the doctor asap and know for sure.Sometimes, too much info is too much.


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

Oh heck ya! My husband teases that I'm banned from looking up medical stuff online. LOLI have myself believing that I have a million horrible deadly things. Everything from cancer, to endo, to everything else! I can get myself really upset about it too. Like my latest thing is this ovary cyst. The doctor swears it's a normal cyst, nothing to worry about. From reading online I've got myself convinced that it has to be ovary cancer, or polycystic syndrome. Ugh. Yes, I would really say that it isn't always a healthy thing to do (read up online that is.







)Jennifer


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

I weened myself off of that.I used to be big time into it and I would think I have like 6 different things and get anxious about it.Its a bad habit people, dont do it =(I look up stuff about other people, though, like stuff my grandparents have, so I can understand the condition, you know? I think thats safeslacker


----------



## KarenP36 (May 24, 2001)

You guys are right up my alley. I've been a medical transcriptionist now for over 11 years. When I first started I thought I had everything I read! I drove my husband nuts. I saw the doctor way too much. Luckily after I had the kids I was so busy I had less time to worry about those things. I still to do this day though, will be doing a report and a few symptoms sound familiar and I start to think mmmm..."do I have this?"


----------



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)

Yes.....Yes......and Yes! I do the exact same thing. Only not as much as I used to do it.Homebound , when I had my cyst on my ovary I did the exact same thing you did. I read a whole bunch of stuff and convinced myself I was dyeing of an ovarian cancer. I defenitely believe that its best to stay away from reading medical stuff on the internet. There are a lot of things out there to scare us. I know because I have at one time or another convinced myself of having almost every termianl disease you can imagine. Just from reading things on the internet and jumping to conclusions.


----------

